# Best Cleaning products?



## Raspy1823 (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally should be picking up my TT in a couple weeks in Daytona Grey and opted not to have the scotch guard finish (thanks to the advice on here) but just wondered what are the best general cleaning products out there?

Realistically i can be cleaning it every other week but just wanted to get some thoughts on what i should be using.

Someone told me i should consider using Meguiars http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-1228-meguiars.aspx or Dodo Juice http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-1255-dodo-juice.aspx

Not too worried about getting the "best quality finish possible" but just want a good looking finish that dosent take me ages too achieve.

Thanks in advance


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ask 10 people what they use, you will get 10 different answers, most products on the market work well, go with whatever suits you, I use dodo products on mine cannot fault it for the price
Good luck


----------



## Raspy1823 (Feb 17, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Ask 10 people what they use, you will get 10 different answers, most products on the market work well, go with whatever suits you, I use dodo products on mine cannot fault it for the price
> Good luck


Thanks Dave


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

any of the top brands like meguires, autoglym etc are gonna be great to start off with. if you really get the detailing bug like alot of us experimenting with different products is half the fun!

forums like autogeeks and detailingworld are a good shout for any questions/suggestions


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would suggest buying some poorboys black hole and doing this now and again when you clean the car.

Phil


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

The Auto Finesse product range is great, can't fault it


----------



## iainp (Apr 24, 2013)

Snow foam is said to help break down road grim and dirt before washing ie leave it soak before rinsing off which i am purchasing this weekend will let you know how it works

I use meguairs and autoglym here at the moment


----------

